# Sleepyman Boys



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Watch this 9 year old burn down his banjo. Unreal.

Sleepy Man Banjo Boys Perform 'How Mountain Girls Can Love' (VIDEO)

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy Smokes, them boys can play!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Now that's burning the house down!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I took gitar lessons for 3 years and didn't even learn how to spell it! What talent these kids have!!! Awesome!!

Ralph


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! It is great to see such great talent in young people these days. I just hope they keep it up and do well in the future. It's difficult to think of someone playing much better than they do. Always, Gene


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Not much I can add.....you guys have said it all!


----------

